# Hello To All



## dpkempo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all, My name is Dominick Panetta from Long Island and I look forward to sharing knowledge with everyone. My styles include SKK, Tai Chi and Kioto Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2007)

Greetings Dominick and Welcome to MT..Enjoy the forums...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 8, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Dominick and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT happy posting.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey,

Welcome to MT


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome. What is the one you presently take? Kenpo?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2007)

Great to have you here!  Welcome to MT and Happy Posting!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Dom!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------

